# Upgrade AM4 CPU or go for Intel 1700?



## najsr (May 24, 2022)

Hello,

currently my setup is mentioned on my profile. But to make it easier my key parts.


CPUAMD Ryzen 5 3600MotherboardASUS Prime B350-Plus            RAMDDR4 2x16GB @ 3600MT CL16GPURX 6800 XT

Well I am playing on 1440p and when I play I tend to notice that my GPU isn't fully utilized when playing games. Since I have a somewhat of a older mid-range processor I realized that I need a new, faster one.
My rig is only for gaming / light work. Definitely not heavy CPU loads such as rendering etc. No overclocking planned. My budget sits at around 500 Euro.

I have been looking into upgrade options and three (possibly four) upgrades came to my mind:

Keep AM4 and upgrade CPU to Zen3 (5800X, 5700X, 5800X3D). Motherboard supports Zen 3(D).
Switch to Intel 1700 (possibly 12600K / 12700K) with DDR4
Wait for Raptor lake (and hope it supports DDR4)
4th option is to migrate to Zen 4 in the fall. But I don't want to invest so much money into early DDR5 adoption.

What upgrade path would you take if you were me?

Thanks


----------



## Hyderz (May 24, 2022)

najsr said:


> Hello,
> 
> currently my setup is mentioned on my profile. But to make it easier my key parts.
> 
> ...



i'd do nothing and save up the cash and see what 7000 series brings  then make a decision but that requires a new mobo/ram

im only saying that because your system is fine, as it is, the cpu might be on the slightly slower side compared to more newer cpus but its still no slouch


----------



## SpittinFax (May 24, 2022)

Hey, my suggestion would actually be to play around with CPU settings before reaching the conclusion that the CPU is confirmed as the limiting factor. See if overclocking or underclocking has any noticeable impact. Helps to make a more informed decision rather than just assuming it's the CPU.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 24, 2022)

Imo the 6800XT would really benefit from a 5800X3D or you could just jump to 1700, though expensive but it will support Raptor lake, which "could" be better than Zen 4


----------



## AlwaysHope (May 24, 2022)

Go for ADL asap, putting a high end graphics card on a board with PCIe 3.0 support only, is wasted potential of that GPU.


----------



## The King (May 24, 2022)

ADL is great. I came close to buying a 12600k/12700K setup last month.
Managed to get a ZEN3 at MSRP last week and its nothing short of awesome!

Upgrading to ADL when Zen4 launch is not that far away is not something I would do.


----------



## AusWolf (May 24, 2022)

If your motherboard model has support for it, do a BIOS update and get a 5800X3D. A platform upgrade would more likely be a "sidegrade" (= a total waste of money) in your case.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 24, 2022)

Upgrade. It makes no sense to buy a whole new platform when you can just plop a better CPU in and keep going



AlwaysHope said:


> Go for ADL asap, putting a high end graphics card on a board with PCIe 3.0 support only, is wasted potential of that GPU.


It's been proving with the 6800s and 3080s and above see barely a 5% difference when using PCIe 3.0 vs PCIe 4.0. So how is potential wasted when there wouldn't even be a 5FPS difference.

The only time it ever seemed to make a difference is with this low bandwidth limited GPUs like the RX 6400/6500XT


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2022)

najsr said:


> Hello,
> 
> currently my setup is mentioned on my profile. But to make it easier my key parts.
> 
> ...


I would upgrade to a 5800X. Everything else in your system is very solid and with a 5800X your system will be very fast and last you a few years.



Tigger said:


> Imo the 6800XT would really benefit from a 5800X3D


There is this too, if you can find a 5800X3D for a good price.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 24, 2022)

Durvelle27 said:


> The only time it ever seemed to make a difference is with this low bandwidth limited GPUs like the RX 6400/6500XT


Castrated interface cards you mean?


----------



## kapone32 (May 24, 2022)

I would get a 5800X3D. There is something to the thought process that the 5800X3D could be the king for Gaming going forward. PS5 and Xbox Games are made on AM4 and the x3D is AM4 on some serious steroids....For Gaming. Even a 5600 though would be a noticeable improvement over the 3600 in Gaming though.


----------



## Hugis (May 24, 2022)

i dont see support for the chips your wanting to upgrade too?

scratch that it in the bios files not cpu list 






						PRIME B350-PLUS｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
					

ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...




					www.asus.com


----------



## kapone32 (May 24, 2022)

Hugis said:


> i dont see support for the chips your wanting to upgrade too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean this one?






						PRIME B350-PLUS｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
					

ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...




					www.asus.com


----------



## Hugis (May 24, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh was looking in cpu support not bios, good catch


----------



## najsr (May 24, 2022)

Thank you for your replies. I'll try to get the 5800X3D for a reasonable price. Currently it retails at around 530 Euro in local stores.



Hugis said:


> i dont see support for the chips your wanting to upgrade too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Latest BETA bios has AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.7. So it definitely supports Zen3 and Zen3D.
Fun fact: the last 2 BETA BIOSes are the most stable among all of the released versions.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I would get a 5800X3D.


The OP does have a 500eur budget and that might mean they either have to spend a bit more or go for the 5800X.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 24, 2022)

Personally I’d get either the 5600 or the 5700x.

The 5800x3d is a halo product and you pay a premium for it.

Save the rest of your budget for an upgrade later.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 24, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Personally I’d get either the 5600 or the 5700x.
> 
> The 5800x3d is a halo product and you pay a premium for it.
> 
> Save the rest of your budget for an upgrade later.


Halo product but it is faster in gaming


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 24, 2022)

Durvelle27 said:


> Halo product but it is faster in gaming



Yes, but for almost twice the cost.

Is 200-250 euro worth the 7% difference at 1440p?


----------



## Nike_486DX (May 24, 2022)

5800X3d ftw, just upgrade the cpu and you are golden. If you buy 1700 it will be unnecessary waste, as they will release another platform the following year rendering the 1700 obsolete. 

Another route is to wait for AM5.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Personally I’d get either the 5600


That's a not a worthy upgrade from the 3600 for the money that would be spent.


weekendgeek said:


> or the 5700x.


Not as good an upgrade either coming from a 3600. Bang-for-buck, the 5800X is the best option.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 24, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Yes, but for almost twice the cost.
> 
> Is 200-250 euro worth the 7% difference at 1440p?
> 
> View attachment 248649


Why not get the best of the best if budget permits

OP already has a top of the line GPU, It wouldn't make sense not to pair it with the best possible CPU he can get. His budget is 500 Euro which is more than enough for a 5800X3D.


----------



## freeagent (May 24, 2022)

5800X3D is good for games but that’s about it, no? In everything else it seems to lag behind, and because of that, to me it’s not worth it’s halo price.


----------



## Dr. Dro (May 24, 2022)

I agree with the 5800X3D camp. It's an easy, all-in-one solution that will place you at the very top of the gaming charts right now. You already have 32 GB of good RAM so, you'll have an amazing experience with the X3D.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 24, 2022)

freeagent said:


> 5800X3D is good for games but that’s about it, no? In everything else it seems to lag behind, and because of that, to me it’s not worth it’s halo price.


OP also stated he rig is only for "Gaming" so none of that matters

When it comes to gaming the 5800X3D is the clear winner in CPU limited games compared to any other Ryzen


----------



## Mats (May 24, 2022)

According to TPU -

the *€200 5600X* is *14 %* faster than the 3600X,

the *€300 5800X* is *16 %* faster than the 3600X,

while the *>€500 5800X3D* is *25 %* faster than the 3600X,

(tested with a 3080, 1440p)

The 5600X gives the best bang for buck, and the 5800X3D is the fastest. The 5800X makes least sense here, compared to the 5600X.

*Shouldn't the extra cache in the 5800X3D make even more of a difference on a PCIe 3.0 system, at least in theory? *As in the extra cache compensating for the lower bandwidth? Haven't seen any PCIe 3.0 tests for that one.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 24, 2022)

On one hand you say this:



Durvelle27 said:


> It's been proving with the 6800s and 3080s and above see barely a 5% difference when using PCIe 3.0 vs PCIe 4.0. So how is potential wasted when there wouldn't even be a 5FPS difference.



But then you say this:



Durvelle27 said:


> Why not get the best of the best if budget permits
> 
> OP already has a top of the line GPU, It wouldn't make sense not to pair it with the best possible CPU he can get.



Make up your mind.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 24, 2022)

Mats said:


> According to TPU -
> 
> the *€200 5600X* is *14 %* faster than the 3600X,
> 
> ...



depends how long he wants this build to last... i say go for the 5800x3d, the way the world is going... it may be your last chance to get a good rig. take care of it and enjoy the gaming mate

but if you truly are on a budget, i'd say get the 5600x.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 24, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> On one hand you say this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you just grasping at straws

So you compare a statement that  PCIe 3.0 vs PCIe 4.0 shows little to no performance difference vs a CPU that will increase his performance over 25%


----------



## OliverQueen (May 24, 2022)

I am considering almost the same thing. In the next couple of months I want to replace the motherboard & CPU in my current machine, and was weighing up between 12th Gen (12900K) & the 5950X. I am leaning towards the 5950X to be honest, purely because the extra cost for the CPU will be returned in savings in electricity over the next year or two (I tend to upgrade my Mobo/CPU every 3-4 years). I know that AM4 is EOL but it has been around longer than Socket1700. I know I could undervolt the 12th gen to save some power consumption but my calculations show that it will still be pulling a lot more power than the 5950X in the same tasks for not a lot more performance. Also the AM4 platform is mature & most, if not all, the known "bugs" & issues have been resolved.

I was also considering waiting for AM5 but that would definitely mean replacing the RAM that I already have (I have a 32MB DDR4 kit that will be put back into the existing board on transplanting in to a new case & the 64MB kit from this system used with the new system) for DDR5 which will add another cost into the equation & not a small one at that.

Going to read through this thread carefully along with future posts made after this one.


----------



## Mats (May 24, 2022)

Durvelle27 said:


> a CPU that will increase his performance over 30%


Are you referring to gaming at 1080 or lower?


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 24, 2022)

Mats said:


> Are you referring to gaming at 1080 or lower?


1440P obliviously

I meant 25%+ but lets not forget the OP has a 3600 not a 3600X. Which is still slower than a 3600X


This is not about best bang for buck. This is getting the max performance for the cost. OP has a budget of 500 EURO which affords him a 5800X3D which is easily the fastest Ryzen processor currently available on AM4. Which would have better longevity as well


----------



## R0H1T (May 24, 2022)

Mats said:


> *The 5600X gives the best bang for buck*, and the 5800X3D is the fastest.


I'd argue 5700x (in all tasks) but I don't know what's the pricing for that everywhere else around the world though it's a lot more "future" proof.


----------



## HD64G (May 24, 2022)

In your shoes I would go for one of the 3 CPUs below depending to my pocket's weight:
5600
5700X
5800X3D


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2022)

Mats said:


> Are you referring to gaming at 1080 or lower?


In the OP, they mentioned 1440p, so no 1080p is not being discussed..



HD64G said:


> In your shoes I would go for one of the 3 CPUs below depending to my pocket's weight:
> 5600
> 5700X
> 5800X3D


A 5600 would be more of a sidegrade than an upgrade from the OP's 3600 and not worth the money being spend.. Similarly, a 5700 has more cores/threads but has lower clocks than the 5600 so it too would be a sidegrade in many games, whereas the 5800X and 5800X3D would be an actual upgrade from a 3600.


----------



## Mats (May 24, 2022)

Durvelle27 said:


> 1440P obliviously
> 
> I meant 25%+ but lets not forget the OP has a 3600 not a 3600X. Which is still slower than a 3600X


Yeah, no.
It's 25 % at 1440, simple as that, given that the 5800X3D is 25.6 % faster than the* 3300X*. CCX count doesn't outweigh thread count in gaming performance.


Durvelle27 said:


> This is not about best bang for buck.


Neither is my post. I compared some alternatives. 


lexluthermiester said:


> In the OP, they mentioned 1440p, so no 1080p is not being discussed..


You missed my point, I was referring to the 30+ % remark. All my posts have been about 1440p.



lexluthermiester said:


> 5600 would be more of a sidegrade than an upgrade from the OP's 3600 and not worth the money being spend.. Similarly, a 5700 has more cores/threads but has lower clocks than the 5600 so it too would be a sidegrade in many games, whereas the 5800X and 5800X3D would be an actual upgrade from a 3600.


That doesn't make sense. 14 % improvement for €200 is a sidegrade, but 16 % for €300 isn't?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 24, 2022)

Mats said:


> Yeah, no.
> It's 25 % at 1440, simple as that, given that the 5800X3D is 25.6 % faster than the* 3300X*.
> 
> Neither is my post.
> ...



It appears that some in this thread aren't reading the reviews from this very site, or even bothering to look at the graphs they post themselves.

/leaves thread


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2022)

Mats said:


> You missed my point, I was referring to the 30+ % remark. All my posts have been about 1440p.


Ah ok, sorry about that.


Mats said:


> That doesn't make sense. 14 % improvement for €200 is a sidegrade, but 16 % for €300 isn't?


You're forgetting that was a one graph comparison, overall gaming performance for 1 resolution. IF the OP were to read the entire review a clearer picture would come into view, because some games perform better than others with more cores.

IMHO, the OP should either hang on to what they have for another year or go for the best their board can handle and call it good for 2 or 3 years.


----------



## kapone32 (May 24, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah ok, sorry about that.
> 
> You're forgetting that was a one graph comparison, overall gaming performance for 1 resolution. IF the OP were to read the entire review a clearer picture would come into view, because some games perform better than others with more cores.
> 
> IMHO, the OP should either hang on to what they have for another year or go for the best their board can handle and call it good for 2 or 3 years.


I am planning to get a 5800X3D instead of getting AM5. I saw in one review that you get 40 more FPS at 1440P vs the 5000 series chips in TWWH series which is the Game I play most. Of course that is just my personal thoughts of what to get.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I am planning to get a 5800X3D instead of getting AM5. I saw in one review that you get 40 more FPS at 1440P vs the 5000 series chips in TWWH series which is the Game I play most. Of course that is just my personal thoughts of what to get.


But you have a 5950X already. Why would you get a CPU that has fewer(half) cores/threads? That seems like a serious downgrade to me..


----------



## Bones (May 24, 2022)

Durvelle27 said:


> OP also stated he rig is only for "Gaming" so none of that matters
> 
> When it comes to gaming the 5800X3D is the clear winner in CPU limited games compared to any other Ryzen


Here's the real takeaway from it - At least mine after reading through all this.
If you can tell a difference, let's say from 120FPS to 145FPS then I'd have to say it may be worth it IF actual FPS matters that much to you.
However not everyone can tell such a difference between these framerates.

Here's a little something to read about on the subject: Human Eye FPS: How Much Can We See and Process Visually?

Now - I do know many CAN perceive a difference in how it looks, based on the example I gave above but at the same time it's been said once you reach a framerate of about 150-160FPS it doesn't matter because you can't perceive changes above a certain threshold of FPS viewed.
It differs from person to person in what can be seen and noticed, that's natural but if you're already at 150FPS and it looks fluid, beyond that FPS is just a numbers game and really nothing else.

Useful for benchmarking and scores but that's about it.

Is the additional cost for it to go faster _by the numbers_ alone worth it to you?

In that case it's your call - I mean it is anyway but if paying for something you can't differenciate in a game and that's what your needs are based on, aren't you just wasting money?
Paying extra for something that makes no difference in your personal gaming experience?

I will say what matters isn't max framerates, it's _minimum framerates_ that makes or breaks things in a game.

If you're getting good minimium framerates to the point it still looks fluid then there is really nothing to gain, however I will admit in nearly every case this can be seen or at least noticed.
And what about games in which framerates are capped?
Well.. With a FPS cap in place it may run smoothly but not at the numbers in the charts above.

I'm bringing these points up because they are relevant and may be something to think about beyond simply pointing at numbers/percentages on a chart here.


----------



## Mats (May 24, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're forgetting that was a one graph comparison, overall gaming performance for 1 resolution.


Actually no, I'm not forgetting anything here, as the resolution in question has been pointed out by the OP, me, and others throughout the thread.

The OP never asked about other resolutions, or specific games, so I didn't bother speculating about that.


----------



## kapone32 (May 24, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> But you have a 5950X already. Why would you get a CPU that has fewer core/threads? That seems like a serious downgrade to me..


I know and it is a beast but the 5800X3D is 40 FPS faster in TWWH2 at 1440P. That is enough for me with 2900+ hours of that Game to justify it. I have plenty of boards sitting around that I could put that into anyway. I also feel that as Gaming continues to have Console and PC integration on AM4 it could be the best you can get. I also want to test it with several GPUs to see if a 6500XT and 5800X3D can rival a PS5 or Xbox1 console in performance.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 24, 2022)

Definitely 5800X3D, you have a good card, RAM and that processor will push it to the max at 1440p for some lovely gameplay. It will be a very nice setup.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2022)

Mats said:


> Actually no, I'm not forgetting anything here, as the resolution in question has been pointed out by the OP, me, and others throughout the thread.
> 
> The OP never asked about other resolutions, or specific games, so I didn't bother speculating about that.


Ok, that's fair, just be cool though. No one is attacking you. Share your insights and let the OP make up their own mind.


kapone32 said:


> I also want to test it with several GPUs to see if a 6500XT and 5800X3D can rival a PS5 or Xbox1 console in performance.


Why would you care? The point of PC gaming to to exceed that which can be done by consoles. My guess is that an RX6500 would be just shy of a PS5 or XB in the graphic area, regardless of CPU. But that's off-topic..


----------



## kapone32 (May 24, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why would you care? The point of PC gaming to to exceed that which can be done by consoles. My guess is that an RX6500 would be just shy of a PS5 or XB in the graphic area, regardless of CPU. But that's off-topic..


Curiosity of course.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 24, 2022)

Bones said:


> Here's the real takeaway from it - At least mine after reading through all this.
> If you can tell a difference, let's say from 120FPS to 145FPS then I'd have to say it may be worth it IF actual FPS matters that much to you.
> However not everyone can tell such a difference between these framerates.
> 
> ...


Raw numbers just isn't the main key with the 5800X3D. It also has much much better 1% lows which gives a much smoother playback


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 24, 2022)

Keep your existing parts and just upgrade the cpu.


----------



## QuietBob (May 24, 2022)

najsr said:


> Thank you for your replies. I'll try to get the 5800X3D for a reasonable price. Currently it retails at around 530 Euro in local stores.


I'd also recommend the 5800X3D, as it is the simplest upgrade for your current rig. You already have good RAM and a powerful video card. The 5800X3D will utilize them to their fullest. Since your primary use is gaming and you're not planning on overclocking, this CPU appears to be the obvious choice.

A word of caution, however. If you end up getting the 5800X3D, you will need much more capable cooling than your Fera. This cooler will definitely throttle the CPU in multicore scenarios, and may even be inadequate for sustained single-threaded loads.


----------



## tussinman (May 24, 2022)

Tricky situation. Your CPU is just good enough to where your probably getting at least 90+ FPS on most games.

Whether to upgrade will depend on what games you favor along with if your happy or not with the performance you currently getting



najsr said:


> 4th option is to migrate to Zen 4 in the fall. But I don't want to invest so much money into early DDR5 adoption.


To be fair the £500 your fine spending now along with the £150-175 ish you could sell your current motherboard/cpu/ram combo should be enough to get into a good Zen 4 setup

It's not like your going to be wasting money, it's be basically the same price.


----------



## najsr (May 24, 2022)

tussinman said:


> Tricky situation. Your CPU is just good enough to where your probably getting at least 90+ FPS on most games.
> 
> Whether to upgrade will depend on what games you favor along with if your happy or not with the performance you currently getting
> 
> ...


I am currently terrified of the DDR5 RAM prices. Decent 32GB kit costs more than double of a really good DDR4 kit with same capacity.

EDIT: I play a lot of different types of games. Simulators, FPSes, MOBA, AAAs...



QuietBob said:


> I'd also recommend the 5800X3D, as it is the simplest upgrade for your current rig. You already have good RAM and a powerful video card. The 5800X3D will utilize them to their fullest. Since your primary use is gaming and you're not planning on overclocking, this CPU appears to be the obvious choice.
> 
> A word of caution, however. If you end up getting the 5800X3D, you will need much more capable cooling than your Fera. This cooler will definitely throttle the CPU in multicore scenarios, and may even be inadequate for sustained single-threaded loads.


What CPU cooler would you recommend? I am currently looking at Noctua NH-U12S Redux and it looks to be a good cooler


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2022)

najsr said:


> I am currently terrified of the DDR5 RAM prices. Decent 32GB kit costs more than double of a really good DDR4 kit with same capacity.


And the performance isn't much better. Your platform is very solid and with the 5800X3D you mentioned earlier, you'll have a system that will meet your needs for several years to come.



najsr said:


> I am currently looking at Noctua NH-U12S Redux and it looks to be a good cooler


That will do very well!


----------



## tussinman (May 24, 2022)

najsr said:


> I am currently terrified of the DDR5 RAM prices. Decent 32GB kit costs more than double of a really good DDR4 kit with same capacity.


Just basic non RGB DDR5 4800/5200 has dropped like 30% in price just in the last 3 months. No telling how much more it will drop from now to Zen 4

Plus lets be real, if your willing to drop £500 on a CPU then paying an extra £50-70 for DDR5 isn't a huge concern money wise, especially considering you could simply just start with 2x8GB (which negates most of the price difference) and then add more later. 

I'm not for or against upgrading this current system (both ideas are solid choices) i'm just pointing out the equity you have selling your current system + the £500 you have now can easily get you into Zen 4, you wouldn't get ripped off if you went Zen 4


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2022)

tussinman said:


> Plus lets be real, if your willing to drop £500 on a CPU then paying an extra £50-70 for DDR5 isn't a huge concern money wise, especially considering you could simply just start with 2x8GB (which negates most of the price difference) and then add more later


But that would mean a new motherboard as well which would completely kill the budget and negate the point of the upgrade. The OP's existing platform is very good and does not need updating. A newer CPU is all they need.


----------



## tussinman (May 24, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> But that would mean a new motherboard as well which would completely kill the budget and negate the point of the upgrade. The OP's existing platform is very good and does not need updating. A newer CPU is all they need.


I know, I said either option was fine. My point was his original stance (which was having to pay an early adoption fee/going over budget) wouldn't actually be reality given his large budget. 

£500 he has now plus the £150-175 he could sell his current sytem for would easily be enough money to get into Zen 4.

Same price as just buying the 5800X3d but you'd get a faster system, more modern features, and possiblity the abillity to upgrade to future chips if AMD plans on doing what they did with AM4 (which was making the platform compatable for multiple generations)


----------



## QuietBob (May 24, 2022)

najsr said:


> What CPU cooler would you recommend?


I'd go with a top-end air cooler, but you may run into compatibility issues with height and RAM clearance. What case do you have?


----------



## najsr (May 24, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> I'd go with a top-end air cooler, but you may run into compatibility issues with height and RAM clearance. What case do you have?


This one https://www.silentiumpc.com/en/product/regnum-rg6v-evo-tg-argb/


----------



## QuietBob (May 24, 2022)

najsr said:


> This one https://www.silentiumpc.com/en/product/regnum-rg6v-evo-tg-argb/


Then I'd suggest the NH-D15S or the NH-U12A. They offer similar performance in stock configuration, although the D15S can be upgraded with a front fan. Both of them are more capable than the U12S, which can throttle the 5800X3D in all core AVX loads.

These solutions aren't particularly cheap, but honestly neither is the CPU. Its single CCD design is a bit of a challenge to tame temperature wise. You'd want the best cooling possible to make it truly shine.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 24, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> I'd also recommend the 5800X3D, as it is the simplest upgrade for your current rig. You already have good RAM and a powerful video card. The 5800X3D will utilize them to their fullest. Since your primary use is gaming and you're not planning on overclocking, this CPU appears to be the obvious choice.
> 
> A word of caution, however. If you end up getting the 5800X3D, you will need much more capable cooling than your Fera. This cooler will definitely throttle the CPU in multicore scenarios, and may even be inadequate for sustained single-threaded loads.



I Suggest for Single tower 140 MM class, Thermalright ARO-M14, Macho, True Spirit 140, Scythe Mugen Max, Ashura. Dual Towers from both companies and maybe DeepCool.


----------



## P4-630 (May 24, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> I Suggest for Single tower 140 MM class, Thermalright ARO-M14, Macho, True Spirit 140, Scythe Mugen Max, Ashura. Dual Towers from both companies and maybe DeepCool.



Not recommending a Noctua cooler?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2022)

najsr said:


> This one https://www.silentiumpc.com/en/product/regnum-rg6v-evo-tg-argb/


Nice case! Yes, you'll have room for the cooler mentioned above.


----------



## najsr (May 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice case! Yes, you'll have room for the cooler mentioned above.


Thanks! It is not the most premium case you can get but it gets it's jobs done.
I am currently looking at other options other than Noctua and I have stumbled upon https://www.techpowerup.com/review/deepcool-ak620-dual-tower-cpu-cooler/. It seems to be a pretty good performance wise. It will most likely be a very tight fit since my case should theoretically fit a cooler with height of 162 mm. This cooler is 160 mm tall 
And it looks very sleek IMHO.


----------



## Bones (May 25, 2022)

Durvelle27 said:


> Raw numbers just isn't the main key with the 5800X3D. *It also has much much better 1% lows* *which gives a much smoother playback*


Thanks for seconding me on that because that follows what I said earlier about it. 
It's always minimum FPS you'll notice and complain about, never about max FPS unless you're benchmarking for points.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 25, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Not recommending a Noctua cooler?


Nope



najsr said:


> Thanks! It is not the most premium case you can get but it gets it's jobs done.
> I am currently looking at other options other than Noctua and I have stumbled upon https://www.techpowerup.com/review/deepcool-ak620-dual-tower-cpu-cooler/. It seems to be a pretty good performance wise. It will most likely be a very tight fit since my case should theoretically fit a cooler with height of 162 mm. This cooler is 160 mm tall
> And it looks very sleek IMHO.



I Suggest for Single tower 140 MM class, Thermalright ARO-M14, Macho, True Spirit 140, Scythe Mugen Max, Ashura. Dual Towers from both companies and maybe DeepCool.


----------



## GerKNG (May 25, 2022)

with that ram kit i'd sell the ryzen plus board and buy a 12700K, OC it to 5Ghz with that Ram in Gear 1.
with a z690 pro a DDR4 for 200 bucks you would maybe pay ~400 bucks for the upgrade.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 25, 2022)

With your budget just upgrade to a 5800X3D when it drops to under 500 Eur. If gaming is your primary use case there isn't anything better for your socket and likely never will be.


A 12700k only makes sense if you plan on doing more than gaming and can get the CPU and Mobo for less than the 5800X3D it also would require a much better cooler if you plan on overclocking it so factor that into the cost.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 25, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> With your budget just upgrade to a 5800X3D when it drops to under 500 Eur. If gaming is your primary use case there isn't anything better for your socket and likely never will be.
> 
> 
> A 12700k only makes sense if you plan on doing more than gaming and can get the CPU and Mobo for less than the 5800X3D it also would require a much better cooler if you plan on overclocking it so factor that into the cost.


By the time the AM4 is not enough 6 will be out.

1700 is a bad deal at this rate, AM4 launched in 2017 and is just only being Surplanted by AM5, 5 years of the same Socket, Intel went through how many again?



GerKNG said:


> with that ram kit i'd sell the ryzen plus board and buy a 12700K, OC it to 5Ghz with that Ram in Gear 1.
> with a z690 pro a DDR4 for 200 bucks you would maybe pay ~400 bucks for the upgrade.



A 5800 oem is a considerable boost for less.

$262 on ebay because they claimed it was a 5800X $362 and I called him out on it.


----------



## AsRock (May 25, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> 5800X3d ftw, just upgrade the cpu and you are golden. If you buy 1700 it will be unnecessary waste, as they will release another platform the following year rendering the 1700 obsolete.
> 
> *Another route is to wait for AM5.*



Which is what i would do, performance cannot be all that bad really.

But if he cannot wait would be tempted in the 5800X3D, how ever if i was on a b350 mobo not to sure.


----------



## grammar_phreak (May 25, 2022)

There are a few loserbenchmark.... ahem... I mean userbenchmark entries of your Prime b350-Plus board running with a Zen 3 CPU. These are with the most recent Beta BIOS versions with AGESA 1.2.0.7 or 1.2.0.6b.

I don't think Intel's ADL is on the table for you because of how well the R7 5800x3d handles games. Intel can only match the Gaming performance of the 5800x3d with their flagship offerings, which is beyond your specified budget. There's no reason to jump to ADL if your board can handle a 5800x3d. Other processors like the 5700x or 5900x are also good picks. Here in the USA, the R9 5900x is only $92 dollars more than the 5700x. I don't know what prices are like in your location but here in the USA the 5900x is a better value than the R7 5700x and 5800x offerings.

The only question I have is what kind of 1440p monitor are you using? If you're gaming on a 60hz or 75hz monitor then you probably won't see much of a benefit in upgrading the CPU. With the R5 3600, you shouldn't be having too many issues with a Game that doesn't challenge the CPU like Metro Exodus. Also, it wouldn't hurt to check your cooler, temperatures, and per thread CPU usage before upgrading. The 5800x3d, 5900x, and 5800x don't run as cool as the R5 3600, so you may need a new CPU cooler as well.

DDR5 prices have come down a bit since it first came out late last year. AMD seems to be hoping that DDR5 RAM will be even cheaper when Zen 4 comes out later this year. At some point in the future, DDR5 prices won't be a factor but that might take a year. Personally, if I was going to jump to a new platform, then I would wait until a few months after Raptor lake and Zen 4 come out, otherwise I would pick up a Zen 3 CPU. Jumping to an Intel platform also would require you to take care of your Windows key because of a new board and a new CPU cooler.... and on top of that your motherboard isn't worth much these days and your R5 3600 is maybe worth $120usd at the most.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 25, 2022)

Bones said:


> Thanks for seconding me on that because that follows what I said earlier about it.
> It's always minimum FPS you'll notice and complain about, never about max FPS unless you're benchmarking for points.


Ye


grammar_phreak said:


> There are a few loserbenchmark.... ahem... I mean userbenchmark entries of your Prime b350-Plus board running with a Zen 3 CPU. These are with the most recent Beta BIOS versions with AGESA 1.2.0.7 or 1.2.0.6b.
> 
> I don't think Intel's ADL is on the table for you because of how well the R7 5800x3d handles games. Intel can only match the Gaming performance of the 5800x3d with their flagship offerings, which is beyond your specified budget. There's no reason to jump to ADL if your board can handle a 5800x3d. Other processors like the 5700x or 5900x are also good picks. Here in the USA, the R9 5900x is only $92 dollars more than the 5700x. I don't know what prices are like in your location but here in the USA the 5900x is a better value than the R7 5700x and 5800x offerings.
> 
> ...


his monitor is 165Hz


----------



## Why_Me (May 25, 2022)

https://www.computeruniverse.net/en/p/90853353 
MSI MAG B660M BAZOOKA DDR4 €138,50 excl. VAT






						MAG B660M BAZOOKA DDR4
					

Powered by Intel 12th Gen Core processors, the MSI MAG B660M BAZOOKA DDR4 is hardened with performance essential specifications to outlast enemies. Tuned for better performance by Core boost, Memory Boost, Extended Heatsink, M.2 Shield Frozr,




					www.msi.com
				






			https://www.computeruniverse.net/en/p/90853323
		

MSI MAG B660M Mortar WIFI DDR4 €160,40 excl. VAT






						MAG B660M MORTAR WIFI DDR4
					

Powered by Intel 12th Gen Core processors, the MSI MAG B660M MORTAR WIFI DDR4 is hardened with performance essential specifications to outlast enemies. Tuned for better performance by Core boost, Memory Boost, Premium Thermal Solution, M.2 Shield Frozr,




					www.msi.com
				









						Intel Core i7-12700F Boxed Buy
					

Intel Core i7-12700F Boxed Buy | online at computeruniverse online Shop | Enthusiast 12-Core CPU,  Boxed with heatsink




					www.computeruniverse.net
				



Intel Core i7-12700F €295,71 excl. VAT









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




i7 12700 / 12700F Gaming benchmarks.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 25, 2022)

najsr said:


> Thanks! It is not the most premium case you can get but it gets it's jobs done.
> I am currently looking at other options other than Noctua and I have stumbled upon https://www.techpowerup.com/review/deepcool-ak620-dual-tower-cpu-cooler/. It seems to be a pretty good performance wise. It will most likely be a very tight fit since my case should theoretically fit a cooler with height of 162 mm. This cooler is 160 mm tall
> And it looks very sleek IMHO.


That's a much better cooler, but also more costly and physically larger, though I don't believe it's much taller if at all. You shouldn't have any problems fitting it into that case. This cooling will be good if you plan to overclock. If you're not going to OC then that Noctua you mentioned earlier will be more than you need.


----------



## QuietBob (May 25, 2022)

najsr said:


> I am currently looking at other options other than Noctua and I have stumbled upon https://www.techpowerup.com/review/deepcool-ak620-dual-tower-cpu-cooler/. It seems to be a pretty good performance wise.


A very good choice! It appears to have about the same performance as the NH-D15S and NH-U12A, perhaps slightly better. If you can find it cheaper than the Noctua coolers, I'd definitely grab it.


----------



## Why_Me (May 25, 2022)

najsr said:


> This one https://www.silentiumpc.com/en/product/regnum-rg6v-evo-tg-argb/


Scythe Fuma 2 Rev B. Unlike the original Fuma 2 that topped out at 1250 RPM, this new version tops out at 1500 RPM and is *155mm*.









						Scythe Announces Fuma 2 Rev. B CPU Cooler
					

Scythe releases today a revised version of the premium High-End CPU Cooler Fuma 2. Based on the classic Fuma 2 asymmetrical heatsink design, the award-winning twin tower cooler is now upgraded with two new Kaze Flex II fans. The new fans increase the airflow by speeding up to 1500 RPM and the...




					www.techpowerup.com
				









						Scythe | CPU Cooler | Fuma 2 Rev. B | United States
					

Award-Winning twin tower design, the Fuma 2 Rev. B is now upgraded with two new Kaze Flex II PWM fans, which ramp up to 1500 RPM. For Intel 12th Gen CPU users, the fine-cut H.P.M.S IV mounting system is now ready for full LGA 1700 support.




					www.scytheus.com


----------



## AlwaysHope (May 25, 2022)

Durvelle27 said:


> Upgrade. It makes no sense to buy a whole new platform when you can just plop a better CPU in and keep going
> 
> 
> It's been proving with the 6800s and 3080s and above see barely a 5% difference when using PCIe 3.0 vs PCIe 4.0. So how is potential wasted when there wouldn't even be a 5FPS difference.
> ...


What resolution is this claim made for? & to say 5% = 5fps is stretching it imo.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 25, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> What resolution is this claim made for? & to say 5% = 5fps is stretching it imo.


Let's not get off topic. The OP has already chosen their CPU and they are now trying to select a cooler.


----------



## AlwaysHope (May 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Let's not get off topic. The OP has already chosen their CPU and they are now trying to select a cooler.


Thank you, I was returning my reply.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 25, 2022)

I say do nothing and save your money for now.


----------



## tussinman (May 25, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> I say do nothing and save your money for now.


Both options are good but id lean more towards saving. To me spending almost 600 pounds for a cpu and cooler seems like an oxymoron (the whole advantage of am4 was that you could get cost-effective upgrade path if you're running older motherboards). 

That's not really cost-effective, no way I would pour that amount of money on something that's going to lose to mid-range chips in a few months (midrange will also have a future upgrade path and at least PCI 4.0).

Plus you have to factor in now is a good time for resale value on PCI 3.0 era motherboards and DDR4. 2 years down the line those might not have any resale value


----------



## AleXXX666 (May 25, 2022)

najsr said:


> Hello,
> 
> currently my setup is mentioned on my profile. But to make it easier my key parts.
> 
> ...


considering your poor and old mobo, i'd eliminate the 1st option.
so, you better need modern and better mobo too, and of course you have good enough ddr4 kit.

take one:
NOW: Switch to Intel 1700 - 12600K or even 12400F/12500 with DDR4 - you don't need i7 if you PLAY GAMES ONLY.

LATER: wait for Zen 4 AMD

optionally: wait raptor lake Intel - but, there are good enough alder lake chips already so i don't see the point as you never can't keep up with new hardware train  

so, up to you, wait or do! 



tussinman said:


> Both options are good but id lean more towards saving. To me spending almost 600 pounds for a cpu and cooler seems like an oxymoron (the whole advantage of am4 was that you could get cost-effective upgrade path if you're running older motherboards).
> 
> That's not really cost-effective, no way I would pour that amount of money on something that's going to lose to mid-range chips in a few months (midrange will also have a future upgrade path and at least PCI 4.0).
> 
> Plus you have to factor in now is a good time for resale value on PCI 3.0 era motherboards and DDR4. 2 years down the line those might not have any resale value


why you need such an monster-priced cpu for solely gaming purposes only? to tell friends about how cool cpu you have lol?


----------



## freeagent (May 25, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> why you need such an monster-priced cpu for solely gaming purposes only?


Because it was made for gaming..




AleXXX666 said:


> to tell friends about how cool cpu you have lol?


No one would care.. outside of forum buddies


----------



## AleXXX666 (May 25, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Because it was made for gaming..
> 
> 
> 
> No one would care.. outside of forum buddies


well, i've had i7-10700K, now I have i5-11400F and don't feel ANY problems in modern games. You can play even on some Dual-Xeon server but it's same thing as having 3080Ti or 3090Ti can't see a difference for gaming purposes but definitely can see the difference in price lol


----------



## freeagent (May 25, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> well, i've had i7-10700K, now I have i5-11400F and don't feel ANY problems in modern games. You can play even on some Dual-Xeon server but it's same thing as having 3080Ti or 3090Ti can't see a difference for gaming purposes but definitely can see the difference in price lol


I’ve got no problems either.. but he has an older system that he wants to update.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 25, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> well, i've had i7-10700K, now I have i5-11400F and don't feel ANY problems in modern games. You can play even on some Dual-Xeon server but it's same thing as having 3080Ti or 3090Ti can't see a difference for gaming purposes but definitely can see the difference in price lol



and you damn well shouldn't feel any difference, you downgraded lol


----------



## Assimilator (May 25, 2022)

I just sidegraded from a 3600X to a 5800X. Mainly because the two extra cores will give me some future-proofing since I have no intention of upgrading from X470 anytime soon (nothing I've seen with ADL or Zen 4 particularly excites me) but also because people are dumping cheap used 5800Xs en masse onto Ebay because they're buying 5800X3Ds, which is a massive waste of money unless you play videogames for a living. I would've preferred a 5700X for the lower power consumption, but when that chip is going for more than a new 5800X, yeah no AMD.

OP, I would suggest you go for a DDR4 ADL system if you really feel the pain of the 3600. As I said the 5800X3D is a waste of money, sure you'll need to fork out quite a bit to switch to Intel but you'll also have a bit of future-proofing due to the PCIe 5.0 GPU support, and of course you can flog your current AMD board and CPU on Ebay to offset some of the cost.


----------



## AleXXX666 (May 25, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> and you damn well shouldn't feel any difference, you downgraded lol
> 
> View attachment 248824


oh yeah that 6% is massive downgrade...


----------



## P4-630 (May 25, 2022)

I will go from a i7 6700K to a i7 12700K next month.
I hope the  i7 12700K is good enough for at least the next 6 years, with at least 1 or 2 GPU upgrades.


----------



## AleXXX666 (May 25, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I will go from a i7 6700K to a i7 12700K next month.
> I hope the  i7 12700K is good enough for at least the next 6 years, with at least 1 or 2 GPU upgrades.


of course lol


----------

